# Wanting to breed my female GSD



## bell2dan (Jun 4, 2012)

Hello,
I am new to this site and I wanting to breed my female. She is AKC and champion bloodline?? Any advice on breeding??


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

Do you have a link or a copy of her pedigree?


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

leave the breeding to the pros.



bell2dan said:


> Hello,
> I am new to this site and I wanting to breed my female. She is AKC and champion bloodline??
> 
> >>>> Any advice on breeding?<<<<
> ...


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/thinking-about-becoming-breeder/149386-should-i-breed-my-dog-flowchart.html


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

bell2dan said:


> Hello,
> I am new to this site and I wanting to breed my female. She is AKC and champion bloodline?? Any advice on breeding??


How close are you in proximity to her breeder?

Your best bet, if it is at all manageable, is to contact her breeder and discuss this with him/her, and if at all possible, visit the breeder with the dog. 

You have to be willing to hear negatives as well as positives about your girl. No dog is perfect, and if you can clearly define the negatives, you can make the best choice as to the stud dog.

Your breeder should have a good working knowledge of the lines, and be able to make some suggestions as to the selection of the stud dog. 

Your breeder can help you understand the time, money, and commitment involved in breeding prior, during, and after she whelps her litter and after the pups leave for their new homes. He/she may be able to help you there as well. 

This is not something to go into lightly. There is a lot at risk. Up to and including losing your bitch and pups.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

What do you plan on doing with the pups? Do you already have homes lined up for them? What titles and health checks have been done on your bitch? What is her OFA status?

If the answer to any of these questions is "I don't know", don't breed her. German Shepherds are not an endangered species and there are plenty of people who are breeding them already--so you really don't have to. To preserve the integrity of the breed, you breed only the BEST to the BEST. That means health, temperament, and working ability needs to be tested. It's a LOT of work to do it the right way, and I'm sure you wouldn't want to do it any other way.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Sunflowers said:


> http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...r/149386-should-i-breed-my-dog-flowchart.html


That's a great reference, plus going back to the breeder for their advice.

Generally the types of breeders supported on this site are those labeled as 'responsible' breeders. For all that involves a great reference is http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/choosing-breeder/137533-things-look-responsible-breeder.html

Good luck!


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

These threads are my favourite.


----------

